# Sen Grassley's Scathing Letter to ( Lowlife ) Sen Diane Feinstein....!



## nononono (Sep 25, 2018)

*So far Grassley's holding on to his Cojones and spittin in her soup !*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

*...it is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *...it is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece...*


There you go again drawing lines.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> There you go again drawing lines.


Are you sure this was drawn by me?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *So far Grassley's holding on to his Cojones and spittin in her soup !*


Sounds like a rip roaring Saturday night for you when they take you out for a walk around the sanitarium.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Are you sure this was drawn by me?


Did you post it?


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *...it is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece...*


*Bottom Feeder....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like a rip roaring Saturday night for you when they take you out for a walk around the sanitarium.


*I offered to let you attempt it in person and enjoy some soup.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *...it is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece...*





nononono said:


> *Bottom Feeder....*


Agreed as to its author and import, thus incontrovertible.

"It is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece" – Brett Kavanaugh, 1998


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Agreed as to its author and import, thus incontrovertible.
> 
> "It is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece" – Brett Kavanaugh, 1998



*That's why I call you a " Bottom Feeder ".....*

*You don't have the balls to make a statement, so you try to set up traps because you are a*
*Pussy....*

*It was obvious what you were up to, so I let you jump in the empty pool and suffer the *
*results of your actions....*

*It's MY job to make YOUR revolting behavior crystal clear....*

*You can NEVER get away from the years of disgusting/repulsive remarks*
*you have made on three different versions of SoCalSoccer...*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's why I call you a " Bottom Feeder ".....*
> 
> *You don't have the balls to make a statement, so you try to set up traps because you are a*
> *Pussy....*
> ...


I’ve tried time and again, even in real time with the whole Dos Equis “most interesting man” quotes to explain to you, in baby words as needed, that you need only grab a handful of the enticingly aggravating chucks of raw meat I place on the same steel plate surrounded by loose brush covering an unusually out of place circular upcropping that most species of vertibrate omnivores have instinctively learned over millennium to approach with extreme caution.

Not you.  You just jump right onto steel plate and catch one of both legs in the rusty steel jaws. 

You should be asking for regular tetanus shots added to your daily medicine time. 

But like clockwork, you figure out how to get someone to release your raw, bloody leg(s), find a fishing image as a metaphor and claim you set me up. 

To clarify, Kavannah made the statement you called a “bottom feeder”. We agreed Kavannah is a bottom feeder. 

Now we have to deal with him as an attempted rapist, participant in gang banging vulnerable young women, belligerent drunkard, and addicted to gambling, at a level that required an unknown as yet, angel investor, to bail out his gambling debts, and place him in an constitutionally unpermitted capacity.  Be he confirmed or not.

Oh, and that incontrovertible evidence from his HS yearbook as a member of a group of football players that had sexually assaulted an innocent young woman.  If you need me to print the evidence again, let me know.  It’s not helpful to “your” side.*

*Since we are not the same person.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

The PC lefties are channeling Al Sharpton and his unwavering support of Tawana Brawley


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2018)

https://screenshots.firefox.com/AeZq8Ima63kdrcBt/twitter.com


----------

